# Lawrenceville GA - F blk/tan Pen 134 ID 5279



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

This dog is to rescue only! Do not know why. The shelter is full to the max!!

My Internal ID # is 5279
I am a FEMALE, PEN 134 - German Shepherd
The shelter thinks I am AN ADULT
I will be available for adoption starting on 07-27-2009
COURT ; LARGE ; FRIENDLY BUT NOT AVAILABLE FOR ADOPTION
Call the Shelter for more information 770-339-3200.

Most dogs are subject to a 5 day holding period before becoming available for adoption or euthanasia on the sixth day. Dogs who are signed over by their owners may be euthanized or adopted immediately upon their arrival. Calling the shelter, during our open hours, can confirm the animal is still available, however, we can not hold an animal nor adopt one with just a phone call.

Come by and Visit Us at:
884 Winder Hwy (Hwy 29)
Lawrenceville, Ga 30045
770-339-3200
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14230395


----------



## aspatter (Mar 8, 2005)

Anyone have any idea as to why she would be rescue only? Maybe issues w other dogs?


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Is she pregnant?


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

I am going to call them in just a bit to see what I can find out.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

I just called them. This thread can be removed. She if part of some kind of court case. I had a really hard time getting answers about the other dogs there.


----------



## ValiPa (May 1, 2009)

she will be avaqilable 7/27


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: VALIshe will be avaqilable 7/27


Maybe VALI..I guess I just do not know..all I know is she is not available at all to anyone now. Like I said..I had a hard time getting answers.


----------



## bigskyfarm (Mar 1, 2009)

She is not available to any one on any date at this point. She is evidence for a court case and cannot be released. The available date is automatically generated when they enter the dog in their system. It does not mean she can leave. They do their best on court cases to try and get a release from the owner or to get a quick court date. Hopefully one of the 2 will happen for these pups.


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

bump (don't want to lose track of her)


----------

